# How do you measure pigeon's temperature?



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

Have you ever measured your pigeons' temperature? How did you do it? I am assuming it's done with a regular human body temperature thermometer. I read that their normal temperature ranges around 38-40 celsius. In your experience, is that correct? 

Thank you : )


----------



## julianek (Sep 1, 2012)

I am going to answer my own question. 

From the very little info that I found on the web, vets don't usually take bird's body temperature rectally as it's extremely dangerous for the bird's life: 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071110214948AARUHCp

They look for other signs, such as how hot/cold feet or beak feel, fluffed feathers, activity level, etc. 

Someone suggested just putting the tip of the thermometer under the wing and gently holding the wing down. I have been doing this with my pigeon and her temperature under the wing ranges between 40.6-41.7. 

I have also found here that normal body temperature for pigeons is around 43 degrees: 

http://www.jwildlifedis.org/doi/10.7589/0090-3558-1.4.49

Thanks!


----------

